# The Custom Robo Arena fanbase



## Bombsii (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone who enjoys this great (but sadly not very well known) series, I have organised this club.

Members:
Darkarmour

Fans of the N64, Gamecube or DS games can discuss here.


----------

